# RR Merlin Engine Bulkhead



## thecraftygoose (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm very new to this website recommened to me by some good friends, and could really do with some help. I'm in the process of building the Tamiya 1/32 Spitfire Mk IXc. Im getting to the engine build and have research pics of engine and bulkhead etc but Im lacking in some really detailed pics and info as I want to put as much detail as I can of injectors, wiring, hoses etc.







Does anyone have any good leads or pics or any info to help with my plight.

Thanks for taking the time to read this any help would be greatfully appreicated

Kind regards 

Dino


----------

